# Guitar Stand



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I made this Guitar stand out of Maple with purpleheart inlays.Its mainly for Acoustical guitars.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Very nice Itchy. You always do such nice stuff. Wish I had you talent and forethought. But, as a banjo player, and a very expensive banjo, one thing I might add are stops on the front so the guitar doesn't slide forward.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Man, that's downright sexy Gary. Very nice work. I like the shape of this one and the purpleheart inlays really pop. Nice job my friend.
Ken


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Way Cool


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

TS,Ive been thinking about changing my pattern to do just that,Thanks.:thumbsup:Kinda like this one TS ?Made another out of African Mahogany with Maple inlays.Which looks the nicest?Itchy


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice lines!

It really flows! :thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. It has a pleasing shape. I like the purple heart accents.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Perfect. I would trust that for sure.


----------

